# TOUBA | Grande Mosquée de Touba (Senegal)



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I was waching the most popular videos on youtube today countrie by country and when I selected Senegal I saw this video of the project that I didn't knew before, so I decided to share what I found:


The video







most wached videos on senegal: http://www.youtube.com/trendsdashboard#loc0=sen



> Visualisez et vivez toute splendeur de la maquette numerique 3D des travaux de rénovations et d'extension de la Grande Mosquée de Touba. C'est révolue l'ère des cinq minatets pour laisser la place à l'ère des 7 minarets qui change complètement la configuration de la Grande Mosquée de Touba.2013


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful mosque!Nice project .


----------

